# E.L.F. Cosmetics Disney Villains Collection!!!



## Fairest of all (Aug 30, 2012)

Starting September 15th, 5,000 Walgreens stores will be releasing this exclusive collection. It includes 3 palettes featuring Maleficent, Cruella DeVil, &amp; The Evil Queen as well as Eye shadows, False Lashes, a Magic Mirror and more!!


----------



## ladygrey (Aug 30, 2012)

Cool! These look pretty nifty.


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 30, 2012)

This is so cool! Definitely need some of these. Thanks for the heads up Fairest  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 30, 2012)

I am definitely going to calling around to find out which stores will be receiving the collection as I anticipate it selling out quickly


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am definitely going to calling around to find out which stores will be receiving the collection as I anticipate it selling out quickly


Good thinking. Torture the stores in preparation


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 30, 2012)

None of my Walgreens sell elf...! Maybe they'll pick it up with this upcoming collection; calling all 5 is going to be a pain lol. Fingers crossed, I'd love to,get my hands on one!


----------



## Pancua (Aug 30, 2012)

Ooooo!


----------



## angiepang1e (Aug 30, 2012)

awesome! I need this... thanks for another kick ass tidbit of info!


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 30, 2012)

I'm really interested in seeing what the "Magic Mirror" is!!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm really interested in seeing what the "Magic Mirror" is!!


It better make my makeup look perfect and my face thinner!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> It better make my makeup look perfect and my face thinner!


 Bahaha..love that!


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2012)

ELF tweeted out this instagram pic of one of the palettes.


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ELF tweeted out this instagram pic of one of the palettes.


 Awesome thanks for sharing it!!!!





It looks like it comes with 2 lip and cheek colors, the primer, and possibly a mascara? I really want to know what the products 2nd from the bottom is


----------



## crazymomma10 (Aug 31, 2012)

AHHHH, will we be able to order them from Walgreens website? I am an hour from the nearest Walgreens so that would make life better but if I have to drive to get them I will. I want these so much!!


----------



## Airi Magdalene (Aug 31, 2012)

What is with the Disney villains makeup collections? Does everybody do one now?


----------



## crazymomma10 (Aug 31, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> AHHHH, will we be able to order them from Walgreens website? I am an hour from the nearest Walgreens so that would make life better but if I have to drive to get them I will. I want these so much!!


I just answered my own question they are only exclusive to those 5000 walgreen's


----------



## diana16 (Aug 31, 2012)

my only walgreens doesnt carry elf  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> these look great though


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Aug 31, 2012)

OMG I want all 3.


----------



## Amarah (Aug 31, 2012)

AWSOME!!!!!! This is such a tease for me because we dont have ELF in Australia and I went on their website, they dont ship to Australia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## greenapril (Aug 31, 2012)

wow that looks awesome. I've never tried elf products before. I'm for sure going to try to check this out.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Aug 31, 2012)

None of my Walgreens have heard of this! Doesn't look like I'll be able to get one. Booooo!


----------



## murflegirl (Aug 31, 2012)

Oh man, dare I say I might like this better than the MAC disney villains collection?

I know I'll never see it in stores but wow, looks awesome!


----------



## Fairest of all (Aug 31, 2012)

From experience I will tell you that 99% of walgreens employees don't really know anything about beauty products haha. I've already called a few of my stores and pretty much got a response like 




. Your best bet is to stop at a few stores ON the 15th and see if a display is out. There are around 8,000 walgreens stores total and 5,000 are getting the collection in so those are pretty good odds


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> From experience I will tell you that 99% of walgreens employees don't really know anything about beauty products haha. I've already called a few of my stores and pretty much got a response like
> 
> ...


 That gives me hope, but none of my Walgreens sell ELF products in general. I've only found some at Target.. I'll definitely call/look in the 15th, but I'm thinking I'll probably miss out.


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 1, 2012)

I can't wait. I have at least 10 Walgreens within a 20 mile drive from my house and many more within 40 miles. I will hunt these down if it takes all day!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 1, 2012)

> That gives me hope, but none of my Walgreens sell ELF products in general. I've only found some at Target.. I'll definitely call/look in the 15th, but I'm thinking I'll probably miss out.


 Don't lose hope! Drugstores are weird like that.....I just found a wet n wild display at cvs and they don't sell wnw products. Same with the nyc haloween display.....found it at walgreens and they don't sell that brand either.I don't think any walgreens has an elf display like target does, but since target is already stocking elfs fall 2012 python limited edition products they probably struck a deal with walgreens for the disney displays.


----------



## page5 (Sep 1, 2012)

I was in Walgreens a few days ago and noticed an ELF display at the end of the shampoo aisle. It had those narrow palettes you buy the holder for and some brushes on it. That's the only ELF I have noticed in the store near my office and it was not in the cosmetic aisle.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 1, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Don't lose hope! Drugstores are weird like that.....I just found a wet n wild display at cvs and they don't sell wnw products. Same with the nyc haloween display.....found it at walgreens and they don't sell that brand either.I don't think any walgreens has an elf display like target does, but since target is already stocking elfs fall 2012 python limited edition products they probably struck a deal with walgreens for the disney displays.


 I'll call ahead and see on release day. If they are going to stock, I'll have to rush and grab some lol. Thanks for the tip off!


----------



## maimaimaired (Sep 1, 2012)

do you know if the elf website will carry theses disney villian collection? thanks in advance


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 1, 2012)

Can someone post a link to the list of stores that will carry these?


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 1, 2012)

As of right now they are not going to be sold online since they were produced in such limited numbers. Besides calling ahead there is no way to find out the exact stores receiving the items. I already called multiple walgreens and they are pretty much in the dark about what each store gets until it arrives. But they should know a day or two before the release if they have received it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> *sorry I can't quote I'm typing from my phone &gt;.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 2, 2012)

I have gotten in good with the Walgreens cosmetic lady around here. If I call and ask for her specifically she will give me the low down. She loves me because I buy a ton and always make sure to take it to the makeup counter and not the front where she doesn't get credit.


----------



## flawlessme06 (Sep 2, 2012)

I want all three of them.


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 2, 2012)

Do think e.l.f. would tell us if we email them?


----------



## jAmber89 (Sep 2, 2012)

Ooo, I really hope one my Walgreen's carried this! I'm especially digging Cruelle de Ville's palette *swoon*


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 2, 2012)

I keep thinking my local Walgreens already has this out.


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 2, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> As of right now they are not going to be sold online since they were produced in such limited numbers.
> 
> Besides calling ahead there is no way to find out the exact stores receiving the items. I already called multiple walgreens and they are pretty much in the dark about what each store gets until it arrives. But they should know a day or two before the release if they have received it
> ...


 Uh oh.  I'm not scheduled to go back to the States until October 15th so I'm thinking I might miss out on this.  I can't imagine that they'd have any left by the time I get there.  They look so cool, I would really love an opportunity to buy them!  

If anyone would care to help a fellow MakeUpTalker out who has a Paypal account I'd be happy to send money for the three palettes, shipping and handling and also enough for a palette for you to make it worth your while to send to me and to thank you for going out of your way to help a fellow makeupaholic.  I get mail and packages at my grandparents' house so the shipping would just be domestic, not international.


----------



## cherilynn8 (Sep 2, 2012)

My walgreens will probably not get these..  Not that lucky.. I would love to buy them!!  I had a hard time finding the limited edition maybelline eye studio products.. We have like 5-6 walgreens here but always have trouble finding things others seem to get.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 3, 2012)

I live in a huge city so I know ill be able to get them here, I want 2 of the 3. You cant.beat the price!


----------



## kayleigh83 (Sep 3, 2012)

Boo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> No Walgreens in Canada. Yet another brand promo where non-US citizens get shunned.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sweetiegirlll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Uh oh.  I'm not scheduled to go back to the States until October 15th so I'm thinking I might miss out on this.  I can't imagine that they'd have any left by the time I get there.  They look so cool, I would really love an opportunity to buy them!
> ...


 If they sell them at any of my Walgreens stores, I'd be happy to pick some up for you. I won't know till they come out, though lol.


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 3, 2012)

Do we know the price point on these sets yet? It's elf so I know it won't be outrageous, but does anyone know nonetheless?


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 3, 2012)

> Do we know the price point on these sets yet? It's elf so I know it won't be outrageous, but does anyone know nonetheless?


 The palettes are $9.99 each  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## murflegirl (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The palettes are $9.99 each


 Thank you! Even buying all 3 of them won't break my bank! YAY!


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Sep 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If they sell them at any of my Walgreens stores, I'd be happy to pick some up for you. I won't know till they come out, though lol.


 Sounds good.  I'll cross my fingers for the both of us then!


----------



## DreamWarrior (Sep 4, 2012)

Woooooow!!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 4, 2012)

So E.L.F. has me a little puzzled right now. I've been in touch with a few people from the company and they seem to be going back and forth with information on the collection. The first time I called customer service I asked for information on the palettes as well as the additional items I'd heard about (false lashes, eyeshadows, magic mirror, etc). They said they weren't releasing too much information, but that I was correct and there were various other items. That was like 5 days ago...

So today I talked to someone and they are being sooo much more hush hush about everything. I asked if they will be releasing anymore sneak peek photos of the palettes or other items before the launch and now they are not willing to confirm anything in the collection besides the 3 palettes. When I referenced my previous discussion they just kept avoiding the question and talked about how many great items are in the palettes. 

Maybe I'm thinking into it too much, but it really strikes me as unusual 





They did confirm exactly what is included in each palette though:

8 eyeshadows

2 lip and cheek color pencils

1 eyeshadow primer

1 liquid liner

1 set of false lashes

eyelash adhesive glue


----------



## Tyari (Sep 4, 2012)

Wow! This is interesting... I haven't seen ELF in any of my Walgreens either. I wonder if it'll be at Target.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So E.L.F. has me a little puzzled right now. I've been in touch with a few people from the company and they seem to be going back and forth with information on the collection. The first time I called customer service I asked for information on the palettes as well as the additional items I'd heard about (false lashes, eyeshadows, magic mirror, etc). They said they weren't releasing too much information, but that I was correct and there were various other items. That was like 5 days ago...
> 
> ...


 I cant get over how much stuff will be included for the 10.00 price tag. Thats pretty kool!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautiijunkii* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow! This is interesting... I haven't seen ELF in any of my Walgreens either. I wonder if it'll be at Target.


 Nope. Elf gave exclusive distribution rights to Walgreens for the limited number made so they aren't even able to sell them on their own website 



> Originally Posted by *yanelib27* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant get over how much stuff will be included for the 10.00 price tag. Thats pretty kool!


 I know!! I'm especially excited there will be liquid liners in each of them. Such a great value


----------



## Victoria007 (Sep 4, 2012)

It's Walgreens exclusive and launches Sept. 15th


----------



## Tyari (Sep 6, 2012)

I hope I'll be able to find it.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 6, 2012)

I really hope at least one of the Walgreens in my area gets these! I think there are about 15 within a 10 mile radius of my house lol. If not, I will be in Chicago starting the 18th so if I don't find them here I will hope that they aren't all sold out and scour every Walgreens I see hehe


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 7, 2012)

The lady at my local Walgreens knew about it and told me the trucks come in around 2 to 3 am and she stocks everything when she comes in at 8 am.  It sounds like my Walgreens is going to have them.  I live in a medium sized city so I am so excited!

I wonder how many will end up at Ebay for $75 to $100 unless Walgreens limits the number a person can purchase?


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 7, 2012)

I want all 3!!! There is only one Walgreens in this podunk town I live in so I'm hoping they carry them.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 10, 2012)

so my walgreens told me they get their trucks on tuesday so call on wednesday to see if they have it

dont know if its the same everywhere


----------



## DonnaJ (Sep 10, 2012)

My Walgreens doesn't carry ELF either, but they did have some products at Christmas. So just because yours doesn't usually have ELF, doesn't mean they won't get this collection. *fingers crossed*


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 10, 2012)

These look like great stocking stuffers for some of my friends. I hope I can buy one of each. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Angel Smit (Sep 12, 2012)

Oh I know I wish they would ship to Australia. We never get anything cool like that...


----------



## alleexuh (Sep 12, 2012)

these are AWESOME !


----------



## lovepink (Sep 12, 2012)

Guess I know what I am going to be doing this weekend!  Stalking local Walgreens to find the collection!  Good luck to all!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Guess I know what I am going to be doing this weekend!  Stalking local Walgreens to find the collection!  Good luck to all!


Me too. I already told hub I need them and would be "on the hunt".


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2012)

Haha I love it!  I hope your husband is like mine and while he does not understand the obsession will at least tag along in your quests/adventures!



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too. I already told hub I need them and would be "on the hunt".


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha I love it!  I hope your husband is like mine and while he does not understand the obsession will at least tag along in your quests/adventures!


Oh he will totally help me hunt! He's good like that. I'm very lucky. My dad would never do that with my mom... I have to do it with her lol.


----------



## lovepink (Sep 13, 2012)

Yay!  Ahh yes the dads are from another era!  But at least your mom has you!  Who doesn't love shopping?



> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh he will totally help me hunt! He's good like that. I'm very lucky. My dad would never do that with my mom... I have to do it with her lol.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 13, 2012)

Gah I'm so angry!!!! One store near me put the display out today and it sold out in less than an hour!!! I've called 14 other stores and they also either sold out today or had no clue what I'm talking about....It's not even supposed to be put on the floor until Saturday!!! I really hope I don't miss out


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah I'm so angry!!!! One store near me put the display out today and it sold out in less than an hour!!! I've called 14 other stores and they also either sold out today or had no clue what I'm talking about....It's not even supposed to be put on the floor until Saturday!!! I really hope I don't miss out


Uh oh. I'm gonna go hunting tomorrow and see what I can find. If not I guess Ill have to Saturday too.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 13, 2012)

I had a few stores tell me they are supposed to receive shipments in tomorrow so hopefully these will be in there. I really hope all of us who want them will be able to find them soon


----------



## mermuse (Sep 13, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Gah I'm so angry!!!! One store near me put the display out today and it sold out in less than an hour!!! I've called 14 other stores and they also either sold out today or had no clue what I'm talking about....It's not even supposed to be put on the floor until Saturday!!! I really hope I don't miss out


 That's nutty.  There's part of me that's curious and a part of me that totally does not feel like driving myself crazy hunting them down either if this turns into anything like what you described on a wider basis.  I don't even know what sorts of colors are in the darned things or if they're decent quality.  You'd think that if they knew it was going to be this popular that they'd make more to meet the demand instead of encouraging people to panic and scoop up extras to resell or hoard.


----------



## TarynCeleste (Sep 14, 2012)

Hope my Walgreens has this!


----------



## mizjmakeup (Sep 14, 2012)

*I wanna try one! It looks cool!    Excited!*


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That's nutty.  There's part of me that's curious and a part of me that totally does not feel like driving myself crazy hunting them down either if this turns into anything like what you described on a wider basis.  I don't even know what sorts of colors are in the darned things or if they're decent quality.  You'd think that if they knew it was going to be this popular that they'd make more to meet the demand instead of encouraging people to panic and scoop up extras to resell or hoard.


 You definitely make some good points. For me personally I love Disney stuff so the collectable value of it is worth almost as much to me as the makeup. I haven't owned too many Elf products, but I've heard really great things about their shadow primer and liquid liner so I think it's worth the gamble....and really for $30 I'm not going to complain. I couldn't even afford 2 products in the Mac villains line haha

Also I really hate people who go in and buy up popular products to hike up the price and resell. That happens all the time with Targets designer clothing colaborations


----------



## astokes (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## sinatraskitten (Sep 14, 2012)

Darn it, I just called my Walgreens and they hadn't heard anything about it. They took my name and number in case they get something in tomorrow  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Conceited (Sep 14, 2012)

My hubby is stopping at the bank after work and there is a Walgreens across the street. I sent him a text with the pic of all 3 and told him to check there. I can't believe he said ok!


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Conceited* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My hubby is stopping at the bank after work and there is a Walgreens across the street. I sent him a text with the pic of all 3 and told him to check there. I can't believe he said ok!


So sweet of your hubby! My husband would give me a frown if I'll ask him to do that for me. He is the "go-in-buy-get-out" person while i am the "go-in-roam-around-for-almost-an-hour-picking-up-some-stuff-then-not-buying" person when we go to drugstores.  I hope he'll find those for you!! Exciting!!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

Went to Walgreens here, they didn't have it so the manager checked all of the stores in a 40 mile radius. None of them are getting it. How is that even possible? I live in Urban SoCal. Phooey!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalylah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Went to Walgreens here, they didn't have it so the manager checked all of the stores in a 40 mile radius. None of them are getting it. How is that even possible? I live in Urban SoCal. Phooey!


 It seems like this collection is going to be miserable to track down for anyone who really wants it lol


----------



## Pancua (Sep 14, 2012)

So far, I am striking out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Conceited (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> So sweet of your hubby! My husband would give me a frown if I'll ask him to do that for me. He is the "go-in-buy-get-out" person while i am the "go-in-roam-around-for-almost-an-hour-picking-up-some-stuff-then-not-buying" person when we go to drugstores.  I hope he'll find those for you!! Exciting!!


 I am just like you, I can start out with a basket full of things and walk out with nothing after an hour!  My hubby loves when I do my makeup and encourages me to buy whatever I want (LUCKY)  I did make a promise to clean out my makeup closet (a full linen closet filled with all my makeup lol) I have so much new stuff I've bought and not used I promised to get rid of some before I buy too much more.

I'm just lucky he loves me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> He is VERY tolerant and lets me spend hours at Mac playing in pigments.  If he finds them I am going to have him pick up extras if anyone wants them. No outrageous extras just whatever the total comes to!

Fingers crossed! I'll update soon!


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 14, 2012)

I popped into the Walgreens that's a few minutes from my house earlier on my way to uni to ask if they were getting the collection and they had no idea of what I was talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> There are apparently quite a few more stores within a 2 mile radius of my house (according to the store locator - I don't recall EVER seeing any so close, so I'm rather confused) but I guess I'll be making a lot of calls later to try and narrow my search down for tomorrow.


----------



## singerchick (Sep 14, 2012)

I ran in my nearest Walgreen's this morning, and it looks like there are a couple of places sort of cleared out in the beauty section. They tend to do that before something comes in, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed that means we're getting them. I've already told the hubby that we're going on the hunt tomorrow morning. He's fine with it, though--he thinks of it like Indy searching for the Holy Grail. Plus, he digs Disney, too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sinatraskitten* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Darn it, I just called my Walgreens and they hadn't heard anything about it. They took my name and number in case they get something in tomorrow


 It seems even most of  the employees do not know.  I think it sucks that only a few Walgreens are going to get these.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You definitely make some good points. For me personally I love Disney stuff so the collectable value of it is worth almost as much to me as the makeup. I haven't owned too many Elf products, but I've heard really great things about their shadow primer and liquid liner so I think it's worth the gamble....and really for $30 I'm not going to complain. I couldn't even afford 2 products in the Mac villains line haha
> 
> Also I really hate people who go in and buy up popular products to hike up the price and resell. That happens all the time with Targets designer clothing colaborations


 I bet a lot will pop up at Ebay for $50 or more.  I refuse to pay that though.  I have a friend in Racine, WI who is going to look to see if he can find them.  I live in TN so perhaps we will find at least one.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

I mean Walgreens has verified that it's going to be in 5,000 stores on the 15th....there are only like 8,000 stores total so you would think it wouldn't be THAT hard to find. I have over 20 Walgreens stores within 30 miles from my house so at least one or two HAVE to be getting it in. It's just a pain in the you know what calling them and I'm not going to drive all over town


----------



## Loladevil (Sep 14, 2012)

After finding this post I ran out to 2 different Walgreens this morning and no luck! One lady even told me that they don't carry any e.l.f products, I refuse to be discouraged and will keep looking, I have my mom on high alert too!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I mean Walgreens has verified that it's going to be in 5,000 stores on the 15th....there are only like 8,000 stores total so you would think it wouldn't be THAT hard to find. I have over 20 Walgreens stores within 30 miles from my house so at least one or two HAVE to be getting it in. It's just a pain in the you know what calling them and I'm not going to drive all over town


The manager told me that stores are grouped into sections and apparently each section either gets the promo items or doesn't. I don't know how many stores qualify as a section but he says none of them have it in their waiting inventory lists near me. Not willing to drive two hours to spend $30.


----------



## Pancua (Sep 14, 2012)

At this point, I have called all the WalGreens I am willing to drive to, none have heard of the promo and have received their trucks already. Ah well.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

Elf just made our day...store locator 





http://www.eyeslipsface.com/collections/sets-and-palettes/sets-and-kits/disney_villainous_villains_makeup_book_limited_edition


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Elf just made our day...store locator
> 
> ...


 Yay!!! Thank you for posting this! I got 13 to pop up. I have an appointment and errands to do....so I will be hitting a few! I probably should call first so I'm not searching for something that isn't there.


----------



## Pancua (Sep 14, 2012)

Except I called all the WalGreens they have listed by me and they had no idea what I was talking about and had already received their trucks so I dont think this is an accurate list.


----------



## astokes (Sep 14, 2012)

Haha! Awesome!

The one 1 mile away from me has it. Score!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

I got them, I got them!!!! Going to post a picture review and hopefully a video soon once I try them out


----------



## MauveMaven (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got them, I got them!!!! Going to post a picture review and hopefully a video soon once I try them out


 Yes! Can't wait.


----------



## corvettekrista (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I got them, I got them!!!! Going to post a picture review and hopefully a video soon once I try them out


 Can't wait!! I'm glad Walgreens has these, not CVS.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 14, 2012)

Hmm...the store I tried this morning is listed. There was no one in cosmetics at the time so I planned to go back anyway. We shall see. Are we sure it's not just a general Walgreens store locator?


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...the store I tried this morning is listed. There was no one in cosmetics at the time so I planned to go back anyway. We shall see. Are we sure it's not just a general Walgreens store locator?


 Nope it's definitely a locator for the exact stores carrying the collection. Elf shared it on their facebook page


----------



## Pancua (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Jackieblue* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hmm...the store I tried this morning is listed. There was no one in cosmetics at the time so I planned to go back anyway. We shall see. Are we sure it's not just a general Walgreens store locator?


 I don't think the ones they say are supposed to get the display got it after all. Or they are going to get it at some other point, I'm not sure which. The one listed for me is jsut a couple blocks up and I've spoken to the cosmetic clerk and the store manager, both said they didn't get any such display


----------



## Loladevil (Sep 14, 2012)

My mom found all three at her Walgreens in the Halloween aisle!


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

That store locator is just that, a store locator and not necessarily stores that carry them. My list is full of stores that don't carry it here and it is all sold out online.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mom found all three at her Walgreens in the Halloween aisle!


 Hmmmm, I just got back from my Walgreens and didn't see it, but I didn't think to look in the Halloween aisle. I hadn't seen the store locator before I shopped there and this store is on the list. I'm wondering about the list too because It looks like every single Walgreens in my area is listed.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Loladevil* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> My mom found all three at her Walgreens in the Halloween aisle!


Now it makes me wonder if it was in the Halloween aisle. *sigh* back to walgreens I go


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

Guys...these stores WILL be carrying them even if they are swearing to the moon they won't or didn't get them in today. The store associates do not know in advance what limited edition displays they will receive unless they are endcaps or special displays so these products will NOT show up on their inventory lists. Elf specifically said the store locator is a list of every store set to be receiving the collection whether it be tomorrow or a week from now so just keep checking back. The one I got mine at swore yesterday they wouldn't be receiving it and it was in their shipment today. Don't get discouraged!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Glad you posted this Fairest of them All cuz I just got off the phone with two of my local WalGreen's and neither knew if they were getting in it and both women were too lazy to check for me. Said they were too busy! I guess I'm gonna go check tomorrow.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

The three stores I just went to will not be getting orders in til Monday (1 of them) and Tuesday for the other 2. Calling does no good because none of them even know what they have in stock. Either way I think I'm done looking for this. Wasted way too much gas already lol.  With the gas money I spent today I could have bought the Shea Terra stuff I have been lusting over.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 14, 2012)

Alright ladies I finally finished and have the full review up on my blog!!!! If your dying to see pictures and swatches you can follow the link in my signature. I'm going to try and post pictures on here later tonight, but i need a serious break from the computer for a bit


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies I finally finished and have the full review up on my blog!!!! If your dying to see pictures and swatches you can follow the link in my signature. I'm going to try and post pictures on here later tonight, but i need a serious break from the computer for a bit


Thanks hun, I will live vicariously through you haha.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 14, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Elf just made our day...store locator
> 
> ...


 AAAAHHHH!!!!! 



 






 It looks like it'll be at three outta my four local stores!!! I just realized I'm carless for a few hours, but am definitely going to hunt my Walgreens tonight and see if they'll hold some for me!!!!!


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 14, 2012)

YAY one of my stores is caring them!!!!! Im so happy! I getting my butt up early and going there.


----------



## rougefirefly (Sep 14, 2012)

None of the Walgreens around me carry them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Alright ladies I finally finished and have the full review up on my blog!!!! If your dying to see pictures and swatches you can follow the link in my signature. I'm going to try and post pictures on here later tonight, but i need a serious break from the computer for a bit


 Thanks for the review! Wow, only three of each available at each store. I bet they will go quickly. I have errands to do tomorrow and I should be able to hit about three stores. I'll keep my fingers crossed that I can snag at least one. At only 9.99 that's a great deal!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

Looked tonight and had no luck finding them or getting info! Am going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## yoru (Sep 15, 2012)

Looks like all of the stores around me have them. It's adventure time tomorrow.


----------



## annieha10 (Sep 15, 2012)

My walgreens didnt have any out on the shelves or counters so I asked about it.. 

And the clerk went to the back and checked for me. 

Yay!  The new shipments came in and they werent able to set up the displays yet.  

I was going to just get one... heh.. its Friday night.. and I'm happy drunk..

So I bought all three!!!  LOL


----------



## lovepink (Sep 15, 2012)

Since my husband and dog got me up super ealry this AM and I was not able to go back to sleep I started my hunt.

To my fellow San Diegans here are my findings.  Walgreens on Balboa did not have any.  I also went to the Walgreens at Rosecrans and Midway and no dice.

While at both Walgreens there were cosmetic stock checks and I wondered if it was a fellow MUTer!

Have decided to end my search and that this is the universe's way of telling me I have too much makeup and do not need more!

Side note:  Saw the L'Oreal Project Runway LE collection in person and it is gorgeous!  I did not want to buy it seeing pictures but in person I am tempted!


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 15, 2012)

Never mind I got lie to. None of my walgreen have heard of it.


----------



## mdnite (Sep 15, 2012)

I haven't seen these in the store, but maybe some online places might sell them, like amazon? For me, I want the princesses makeup!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lorega (Sep 15, 2012)

Hmm...the store I tried this morning is listed. There was no one in cosmetics at the time so I planned to go back anyway. We shall see. Are we sure it's not just a general Walgreens store locator?

Link deleted per Terms of Service.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to 3 different Walgreens from the list the locator gave me, 2 didn't have them and 1 didn't have ELF products at all. Ah well, I don't really need any more makeup....just going to let this one go


----------



## betsuz (Sep 15, 2012)

I love these looks! They do look better than the MAC Disney Villains collection.


----------



## sirenajen (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to 10 Walgreens stores today. At all 10 they looked at me like I had 2 heads. Nobody had them, and nobody knew what I was talking about! Not worth it anymore. This partnership was a major fail.


----------



## greenapril (Sep 15, 2012)

the store locater didn't list the Walgreens closet to me. sooo... I'll check tomorrow there in case they have it...if not I'm not going to drive around looking for it. It does look nice but I never have any luck with limited edition things.


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to 4 Walgreens that were supposed to have them. I struck out at all 4. One of the stores had Disney Villains press on nails, but I wasn't interested in those.

The girl that sometimes works the cosmetics department at my closest Walgreens hadn't seen them yet. She had heard about it, but didn't know her store was on the list to get them. She said that a truck was coming to the store today so they could be with that shipment. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## kawaiisquawks (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *sirenajen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I went to 10 Walgreens stores today. At all 10 they looked at me like I had 2 heads. Nobody had them, and nobody knew what I was talking about! Not worth it anymore. This partnership was a major fail.


 I only went to 3 but I pretty much had the same response. All 3 were on the list ELF provided. I looked all over the stores, nada. One of the ladies working at the 2nd one was super sweet and offered to call other stores for me to see if they'd received it but I just didn't have any more time to spare from my coursework time to search for it.


----------



## singerchick (Sep 15, 2012)

Hubby and I went to the three on the list and three not on the list (out of curiosity), then called a couple more. No one had any idea what we were talking about, except one store the next town over that had actually put them out. Guess we're taking a mini road trip tomorrow. At least that town has an awesome bakery, so I don't feel like I'm making a special trip just for a ten dollar palette.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

No luck at my 4 local stores! When I checked the locator, my local Target showed up and I'm wondering if it's just a store locator for general purposes..but my local Walgreens never sold ELF before. Guess I'll have to call tomorrow and check.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 15, 2012)

I have been out all day stalking Walgreens!  I have been to 6 and nobody knew what I meant except for one person.  She did not know which Walgreens would have them.  I got up at 7 am and have been out until just now searching for the Holy Grail - these sets.  I am now so burned out I could care less about them.  I think somebody somewhere dropped the ball on this one.  

Some guy sent me to the Halloween costume area and a couple of ladies told me it would be a Christmas item.  Others just stared at me with a vacant look.

A friend of mine looked from Kenosha WI to Milwaukee and only one manager looked at the computer and it said there would be 0 for that particular store.

Then again should I venture out tomorrow?  Right now I am tired and only want to work out and call it a very unsuccessful night.

I was so looking forward to seeing somebody here get the palettes so I could see them better.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Elf just made our day...store locator
> 
> ...


 According to the search there are 4 within a 5 mile radius of where I live.  I can't understand why nobody knows what they are talking about!


----------



## LunaFaerie79 (Sep 15, 2012)

I went to seven Walgreens today and none of them had it. I called 4 others and they pretty much blew me off. I was gonna do a giveaway on these for my vlog but I will be going with something else. ELF really should have produced enough for every Walgreens to carry them. We are all worthy of the item E.L.F. , so let us all have the chance to obtain one.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *page5* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was in Walgreens a few days ago and noticed an ELF display at the end of the shampoo aisle. It had those narrow palettes you buy the holder for and some brushes on it. That's the only ELF I have noticed in the store near my office and it was not in the cosmetic aisle.


 I saw those too today!  In fact I bought the one with the marbled shadows.  I really loved those shadows and I wear red lip gloss!


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 15, 2012)

I may be dragging my husband out to help find them tonight.  Many the ones listed for me are open all night!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 15, 2012)

Today I used the shadows, liquid liner, cheek color and lip color from the Cruella DeVil palette. I have to say I really love them


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 15, 2012)

Trying to decide if it will be worth the drive to my nearest walgreens (80 miles) or if I should just wait until later on and see what they go for on ebay or check the local one in my hometown when I go over Monday.


----------



## page5 (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazymomma10* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Trying to decide if it will be worth the drive to my nearest walgreens (80 miles) or if I should just wait until later on and see what they go for on ebay or check the local one in my hometown when I go over Monday.


 I would recommend you call ahead to the Walgreens and check. One of my sisters wanted the palettes and she went to several Walgreens and came up empty at the end of the day. Some were sold out before noon, some had no idea what she was looking for, and the rest had not received their shipment - they thought it would be on Tuesday's truck and it may not be available until Wednesday. She called me this evening and she was one disappointed girl.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 15, 2012)

I had a long conversation with the really great cosmetics person at our local Walgreens. She had known about the MAC palettes but after our conversation she is psyched and wants one of these too. She called her store manager to make sure they didnt have them yet. Her next truck is not until Tuesday but she typically gets more cosmetics on the Wednesday truck. She even took my name and number and promised to call me when they come in and hold a Cruela neutral palette for me. Love her!! BTW, Amber, she had fabulous hot pink ombrÃ© hair, so I guess it's a good thing she works for the Walgreens corporation and not CVS!


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 16, 2012)

I went to the ones are around me and none of them knew what I was talking about. Its werid to because on elf website my walgreens pop up on the list of the walgreens that are getting them. It most be nice to be one of the people that got them.


----------



## jaimegirl01 (Sep 16, 2012)

I really wanted these! According to the store locator, my local Walgreens was supposed to have them...The cosmetics lady (no makeup on, not even a little mascara, hehe) had no idea what I was talking about, and said it sounded like a Christmas item. I don't think she believed me! I thought I finally spotted them, but it was just the Wet n Wild Fergie sets on sale for $7.99....I am not giving up hope, tho--I live in a small town where things happen a little slower than the rest of the world.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 16, 2012)

My Walgreens didnt have it either


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 16, 2012)

None of the Walgreens around me even sell E.L.F. products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## diana16 (Sep 16, 2012)

Tried my walgreens even though it wasnt on the list and they had no idea what i was talking about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimegirl01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I thought I finally spotted them, but it was just the Wet n Wild Fergie sets on sale for $7.99....


 All the Walgreens I went to had these. They don't seem to be moving at all! I'm going to try again today since the store near me had a delivery yesterday. At least their cosmetics person knows to be looking for them now!


----------



## SmokeyEye22 (Sep 16, 2012)

None of the WalGreen's near me has then yet. They cosmetics ladies said to check back Thursday/Friday when they get a new truck in.


----------



## yanelib27 (Sep 16, 2012)

Went to another Walgreens and nothing. Im done trying, just not worth my time.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 16, 2012)

I wonder if since there was so few going to each location, if employees bought them all?


----------



## mdnite (Sep 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Today I used the shadows, liquid liner, cheek color and lip color from the Cruella DeVil palette. I have to say I really love them


 That looks gorgeous!


----------



## TinaMarina (Sep 16, 2012)

Well I tried again and nothing. The girl working in cosmetics said another person had called today asking about it. She did take down my name and number and said she'd call if they came in...hope she does before they're gone. She sounded very interested in the set too!


----------



## greenapril (Sep 16, 2012)

It seems to take a longer time for things to arrive here. So I doubt I'll be getting my hands on them. I did try the Walgreens near me. No luck I even tried looking at the Halloween aisle. I feel weird that I keep going in and not buying anything because they don't have what I'm looking for. Oh well..I guess it's a sign I should just stick with what I have.


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 16, 2012)

So, I went to one of my stores and one of lady's that work there was really nice and was trying to help me find them and then her boss was being a witch and told her to tell us that they dont have it. That they wont be caring it. Some of these Walgreens people are rude, is it really that hard to be nice and help someone?


----------



## singerchick (Sep 16, 2012)

It took driving TWO towns over, but I was able to get the Melificent palette for myself, and the Evil Queen for my best friend. Swatched and played with mine, and am really impressed! Still, it is absolutely ridiculous how poorly this roll-out has gone.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *singerchick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> It took driving TWO towns over, but I was able to get the Melificent palette for myself, and the Evil Queen for my best friend. Swatched and played with mine, and am really impressed! Still, it is absolutely ridiculous how poorly this roll-out has gone.


 I am going to ask them to hold them for me.  The people around here are pretty friendly and they have seen so much of me in the past 2 days.  Cruella is the one I want most.  I want to get the Dark Queen or Malificent (sp) for my daughter for Christmas.  She would love the shadows in the Evil Queen one.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Cheerbear841* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, I went to one of my stores and one of lady's that work there was really nice and was trying to help me find them and then her boss was being a witch and told her to tell us that they dont have it. That they wont be caring it. Some of these Walgreens people are rude, is it really that hard to be nice and help someone?


 No that is not good customer service.  I will call corporate office if they are like that to me.  They forget that WE are paying them so they have a job!


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if since there was so few going to each location, if employees bought them all?


 I had the same though, Luna.


----------



## tinktink22 (Sep 17, 2012)

I really want Maleficent. Those are awesome colors!!!


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 17, 2012)

> No that is not good customer service. Â I will call corporate office if they are like that to me. Â They forget that WE are paying them so they have a job!


 I work for hobby lobby and I don't act like of some of Walgreen people. Ive had to store that are so hateful. One said that they are tired of people bugging them about these palettes. All I want are these palettes and then I will leave walgreens alone after that.


----------



## Victoria007 (Sep 17, 2012)

I got them!!! ALL THREE!!!! ...and the display!!!! =) Here's the deal. The display only holds 9 palettes, so these babies are going to fly!. I went to all the walgreens, made endless calls, etc.... finally found a store manager who was willing to look deeper for me. They weren't in the system yet, but she found a box in the back. The white box is labeled" HALLOWEEN MAKEUP" in orange lettering also, 'COSMETIC BEAUTY BOOK". The one box contains 9 palettes and the display. (I bought three palettes and my friend bought the remaining 6). I asked for the display &amp; she just gave it to me!!!! DONT GIVE UP!!!


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 17, 2012)

I have been trying to call everyone of the ones on the site that are supposed to be in my area that is within a 30 mile radius and over 20 stores, no luck. At this point I would be thrilled to get one of them and would be willing to pay anyone on here the price plus shipping if you find them. Let me know! PM me.


----------



## crazyawesomelvn (Sep 17, 2012)

Ok ladies, I think I found the problem, there seems to be a communication problem between Walgreen's and Elf, I went into my local Walgreen's and asked about these palettes and the girl did not know what I was talking about but offered to go and check her email that they send to associates to see if there was anything there.  She couldn't find it, I showed her what they looked like on my I phone, she decided to check Halloween stuff and sure enough, there they were on the screen of her computer with all the other Halloween makeup and they have been told to put them out the first week of October,but she said the computer showed they had them.  She went into the back storage for the store and brought out all 3 and all of the sales people were dumbfounded,  they didn't know anything about them and they thought they were cool.






Even though they didn't have them on the shelf, she sold them to me!

This might be the case at every Walgreen's.

Hope this helps everyone!


----------



## thr33things (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *crazyawesomelvn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ok ladies, I think I found the problem, there seems to be a communication problem between Walgreen's and Elf, I went into my local Walgreen's and asked about these palettes and the girl did not know what I was talking about but offered to go and check her email that they send to associates to see if there was anything there.  She couldn't find it, I showed her what they looked like on my I phone, she decided to check Halloween stuff and sure enough, there they were on the screen of her computer with all the other Halloween makeup and they have been told to put them out the first week of October,but she said the computer showed they had them.  She went into the back storage for the store and brought out all 3 and all of the sales people were dumbfounded,  they didn't know anything about them and they thought they were cool.
> 
> ...


 I'm headed to search tonight, will definitely be asking about this if I can't find them. Thank you!


----------



## crazymomma10 (Sep 18, 2012)

Found mine today  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> got all three and there were still 6 left people looked at me like I was nuts but mwanza hahahaha I found them. The town I am in right now (not where I live) has two Walgreens one had it and one didn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> woot I will play around with them tomorrow


----------



## angiepang1e (Sep 18, 2012)

I went on a hunt to find these palettes today to 7 walgreens!  No one was really helpful, I asked them to check in the back, etc. but everyone sucks.  The last walgreens I went to, a young guy was looking all over the store, he swore he was the one who took them out of the boxes onto the display.  He told me he'd call a few other walgreens, that way I don't have to keep driving around.  After I waited around for a few minutes, he told me these palettes were recalled?! So ladies, check into it further.  He told me that his manager had to take them off the shelves and they cannot sell them to me.  Can this be true?!


----------



## mermuse (Sep 18, 2012)

I dropped into another Walgreens I was passing by today and they had them out next to all the LE makeup displays like they are supposed to be as opposed the other other store I went to on Sunday that was a lot more disorganized and didn't have them out.  I picked up Cruella and Evil Queen, but I'm having some buyers remorse.  I only barely swatched on my fingers in the car, and while there's nothing wrong with them per se other than general elf-quality cheaper production wonkiness here and there, I guess I just feel like I should be cutting back about now instead of hoarding since I don't have a ton of room for my makeup as it is.  I was thinking maybe I'd stash them at the boyfriend's so I will have makeup options over there in case I forget to bring makeup.  I think I got caught up in the hype on this one and I'm straddling on the fence.  Maybe after some better swatching at the house I'll change my mind.

Oh yeah, the Cruella liner had a much thicker brush (don't know if that was intentional) and some bent/scraggly bristles.  If the thickness was intentional, it seemed odd that the Cruella neutral would have a thicker liner.  Other than that, those two both had a black liner, but the Maleficent palette I didn't get had a glitter liner that I was curious about.  I also thought Maleficent had the most interesting/different set of lashes.  The colors in the other two swayed me more, though.


----------



## makeupfever87 (Sep 18, 2012)

I finally found them!!! right as I was about to give up. I had gone all over the valley searching sense the15th going into some walgreen locations multiple times, asking the sales people about them and they had no clue. One lady in cosmetics the first time i asked her she was rude and stared at me like i chopped my head off. Then i went back the next day thinking they hadn't gotten their trucks in yet and maybe just maybe they did today, went in asked a guy who directed me right back to the same exact lady only this time she asked what a makeup palette was?

Really you would think working cosmetics you would know what a palette is. Anyhow last night I decided to check one walgreens that I had not checked yet and sure enough they were there, I was just going to get one but my bf is nice and got me all three. I'm so excited on them. The way I found them was underneath the villains nails. Which I had seen in several walgreen loactions. So if you've seen those in any, and not the palettes. keep looking. If they've gotten those they should get them in


----------



## Conceited (Sep 18, 2012)

I Have ALL 3 collections at my store (4 blocks away) if anyone wants one I can grab it!
It would be $9.99 + 6% sales tax.  $10.59 + cheapest shipping which shouldn't be much since they're super light weight.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi All, 
I found the palettes!  I bought one extra of each.  I can sell them for $16.  That includes the $9.95 plus our TN tax of $1.00.  Shipping should not run over $5.  So if you are having trouble finding the palettes, please pm me. I will have to do it on a first come basis.  You can Paypal the $ to me and I will ship by First Class/with Confirmation.  I am a trusted seller at Ebay under the name zejs1 if you want to check my feedback.   
*I found them still on the cart marked exactly like you girls said.  It is white and in orange marked Halloween on one side and Makeup Book on the other.  Also, there were 18 available for sale.  Anyway let me know if you can not find a palette.  Thanks to all of you who have helped me find these*


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maimaimaired* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> do you know if the elf website will carry theses disney villian collection? thanks in advance


 No, these will not be available on the site.  They said so on their FB wall.  This is a very limited edition.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

Here is the link:

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/collections/sets-and-palettes/sets-and-kits/disney_villainous_villains_makeup_book_limited_edition?AID=10576319&amp;PID=4003003&amp;SID=5xgx2l6cg58r&amp;utm_medium=cj&amp;E=CJReferrer&amp;utm_campaign=4003003&amp;utm_source=affiliate&amp;wm_tag=cj

I don't know whether or not I can post links.....but here it is.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here is the link:
> 
> ...


 If it gets deleted, PM  me and I will get it for you.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

The brushes in my kit are not good at all.  The liner brush for the Evil Queen is unusable.  Cruella is fine and Maleficant had a few stray hairs I had to clip.  Also the eyeshadows can have small places in them like tiny dents.  I have not yet tried the makeup but I think the shadows will be great.  The day/night look is really cool.  Just keep in mind this is ELF and it is a hit/miss with them.  I suggest looking inside the palette to make sure the ones you buy are OK.  The liner area is sealed so it is a hit/miss with that.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

Holy S**T!  Somebody is selling these at Ebay for $75!   Talk about marking an item up!


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 18, 2012)

I finally found them at a store near me! I called around everywhere and finally one lady that worked at the customer service counter gave me the WIC number for the Cruella one and I was able to call all over the place to get delivery times and dates for each store. Now that I have a set I want to give away the tips that I used including the WIC number which is an "in store" number. Note: I am not a Walgreens employee but I love shopping there!

If you would like more info check out my "beauty" signature. Happy hunting!


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 18, 2012)

Thank you!! I know the woman who tried to help me the other day will totally help me now that I have this info!


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

I had to return four palettes due to defective liner brushes.  I was so disappointed!  Make sure your brush is good.  Mine either had stray fibers and one looked like a fountain - literally the brush's fibers were sticking out and dried out.  I hate to say this, but this is an epic fail!  I would have thought more out of ELF and Disney.  People in my area are not ever buying them.  The lady at Walgreens said I was the second person to return palettes due to defective brushes.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 18, 2012)

One other thing:  The caps to the liner crack very easily!


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 18, 2012)

My cousin found them at her walgreens and she is sending me all 3! Im so Happy!!!!!! I cant wait to have them in my hands.


----------



## Sheila5561 (Sep 18, 2012)

Man it is so annoying trying to find something and not finding it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 19, 2012)

> I had to return four palettes due to defective liner brushes. Â I was so disappointed! Â Make sure your brush is good. Â Mine either had stray fibers and one looked like a fountain - literally the brush's fibers were sticking out and dried out. Â I hate to say this, but this is an epic fail! Â I would have thought more out of ELF and Disney. Â People in my area are not ever buying them. Â The lady at Walgreens said I was the second person to return palettes due to defective brushes. Â :icon_frow


 You returned them because of brushes that most people would throw away? I usually buy it for the products, not the crappy brushes they throw in. I have blushes that cost $30 ea. They come with crappy brushes too. Buy some good brushes, throw away the freebies.


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One other thing:  The caps to the liner crack very easily!


 Yeah, I am noticing this too. It sucks cause it should be way nicer than it is at least for the liner.


----------



## apriwolf (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I had to return four palettes due to defective liner brushes.  I was so disappointed!  Make sure your brush is good.  Mine either had stray fibers and one looked like a fountain - literally the brush's fibers were sticking out and dried out.  I hate to say this, but this is an epic fail!  I would have thought more out of ELF and Disney.  People in my area are not ever buying them.  The lady at Walgreens said I was the second person to return palettes due to defective brushes.
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

So essentially the lip glosses that came in the palettes had defective built-in brushes. ELF lip glosses in the first place tend to be bad. Wish you took pictures of the palettes you bought to see the defective brushes.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

There aren't lip glosses in the palette, only brushes on the liquid liners which I complained about earlier.  Only one of my two is questionable as it is thicker with some wildy bent hairs, and I was going to take a picture of it and notify e.l.f. directly.  I can post a picture here too, but I don't have them with me today to take a picture.

The shadows are hit and miss.  Mostly decent, but more on the slippery/powdery side of things and the payoff varies by color.  They sort of remind me of the texture of those LA Looks trios that I picked up from Dollar Tree a while back.  Pretty much what one would expect from e.l.f., to be honest.  I think WnW does a much better job on average with their eyeshadows.  The eyelashes seem slightly irregular and if I remember correctly, they are plastic-y but should serve their purpose fine.  The lip/cheek colors are a little weird to me because they're just a tiny little pencil.  It doesn't seem like something I'd try to smear on my cheeks.  I'd wear the pencil down too quickly to color my cheeks and the color itself isn't that creamy.  The primer is probably the same primer they use otherwise.  It's similar in feel to UDPP, but perhaps greasier.  I tested it, but not long enough to tell anything.  Those greasier feeling primers don't work so well on my oily lids.

I think one should be somewhat discerning before even spending $10 on these.  It's priced appropriately; I wouldn't call this a value based on the quality of items.  I certainly would think long and hard about paying over retail for these.  I wonder if the ones on ebay are actually selling or if people just priced them that way.  It's difficult to tell.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You returned them because of brushes that most people would throw away? I usually buy it for the products, not the crappy brushes they throw in. I have blushes that cost $30 ea. They come with crappy brushes too. Buy some good brushes, throw away the freebies.


The liquid liner is VERY small, the cap cracked and I did not even think to take photos before returning them.  The containers are small so it would take a small brush to get into the liner.  I should not even have mentioned it and let others make their own decisions.  The liner is also runny and a lot like paint.  I know it is only $10 but I still expect to get better quality.  Some of my liner bottles were not even totally full.  I bought 9 of these things and was able to keep 5.  I have 2 extra Cruellas.  Again I am sorry I even mentioned it.  I was only trying to give a heads up on what to expect.  If you can find a brush small enough to get in the bottles, then good for you.

On the plus side the primer and shadows and instruction book are great.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mickdraggen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, I am noticing this too. It sucks cause it should be way nicer than it is at least for the liner.


Evidently some people just don't want to accept this fact.  They want so much to believe.......but soon some will see what I mean.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tinktink22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I really want Maleficent. Those are awesome colors!!!


 Malificent is my favorite.  I expected it to be Cruella!  All have great shadows though.  Granted I have not tried them all yet.  Everything is great about them except the liquid liner and I wear liquid liner every I use makeup.


----------



## Pancua (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The liquid liner is VERY small, the cap cracked and I did not even think to take photos before returning them.  The containers are small so it would take a small brush to get into the liner.  I should not even have mentioned it and let others make their own decisions.  The liner is also runny and a lot like paint.  I know it is only $10 but I still expect to get better quality.  Some of my liner bottles were not even totally full.  I bought 9 of these things and was able to keep 5.  I have 2 extra Cruellas.  Again I am sorry I even mentioned it.  I was only trying to give a heads up on what to expect.  If you can find a brush small enough to get in the bottles, then good for you.
> ...


 I'm glad you mentioned something. The WalGreens that was on their list never got any of the kits and now I am not going to kill myself looking for them.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## calexxia (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I bought 9 of these things and was able to keep 5.


 So you actually purchased the ENTIRE stock that a store had? nice.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

I checked and so far no sales for the Ebay people.   I did an advanced search and the one I found had no bids.  As Christmas approaches the demand may pick up, but these are not the quality of the Urban Decay BOS though.   Of course UD costs a lot more!


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

Nooooooo!  My local store got 18 of them!  I did not buy up all of them.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

I actually bought 3 for myself, 3 for my daughter and 3 to offer to people here who can not find them.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

You can always buy them and if the brushes are bad or the liner half full, you can return them.  Not all were bad.  I was able to keep 4 of the 9 I bought.  I have 2 extra Cruellas that are fine.  I am giving one to my daughter and I am keeping the extra Cruella.  For some reason not a one of those were defective.

Just check for brush fibers that stick out, are crooked or come out looking like a fountain.  The guy at the counter and the lady from cosmetics gasped when they saw that one that came out looking like a fountain.  The lady from cosmetics said "They are just for Halloween anyway.  They are not made to be real makeup"

Also, if you can not find them in the cosmetic section, check the Halloween section.  The white boxes are marked Halloween on one side and makeup on the other side and the lettering is orange.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *tiff1002* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Nooooooo!  My local store got 18 of them!  I did not buy up all of them.


 Fair enough, since I had been under the (apparently incorrect) impression that each store was getting only one unit of 3/each character.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 19, 2012)

> The liquid liner is VERY small, the cap cracked and I did not even think to take photos before returning them.Â  The containers are small so it would take a small brush to get into the liner.Â  I should not even have mentioned it and let others make their own decisions.Â  The liner is also runny and a lot like paint.Â  I know it is only $10 but I still expect to get better quality.Â  Some of my liner bottles were not even totally full.Â  I bought 9 of these things and was able to keep 5.Â  I have 2 extra Cruellas.Â  Again I am sorry I even mentioned it.Â  I was only trying to give a heads up on what to expect.Â  If you can find a brush small enough to get in the bottles, then good for you. On the plus side the primer and shadows and instruction book are great.Â





> Evidently some people just don't want to accept this fact.Â  They want so much to believe.......but soon some will see what I mean.


 I actually really like the liquid liners that came with all my palettes. The Maleficent glitter liner is a close dupe for an urban decay iridescent heavy metal liner and the 2 black liners are more pigmented than my usual UD perversion liquid liner. These liners are shorter to fit in the palette, but actually contain more product than my UD liquid liner as well. I expected them to go on runny and uneven being so cheap so I was pleasantly surprised. My brushes were all intact, bottles full, and I actually dropped one of the black liners on the floor and luckily it seemed tough enough to take the fall. A lot of people I know have purchased them and had no issues either so perhaps you got a bad batch in the display you bought?


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Fair enough, since I had been under the (apparently incorrect) impression that each store was getting only one unit of 3/each character.


I was surprised as well.  How I found them is on the big thing that holds merchandise.  There they were  - two boxes of 9.  I wanted 3 for myself 3 for my daughter for Christmas and I was going to offer them here for my cost, taxes and shipping.  I may go around town in a min to take photos of the multiple displays I have seen!


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

I have 4 that are fantastic.  They are perfect.  I had black all over my hands from the defective ones.  The other liners are great, but I am going to take the liners out of the palette and store them elsewhere since the caps to the bottle are very fragile.


----------



## Adrigirl81 (Sep 19, 2012)

I found them today at a Walgreens a few towns over from me when I was shopping at other stores nearby...just had this "Well, maybe I'll go in and look" moment.  Lol.  I bought my daughter the Evil Queen set...they had 5-6 slots for each set in the display, I believe, and about half of them were gone.  I think she'll like the concept, it looks really fun.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks to a Walgreens cosmetics person who is very cool and into makeup...long story short I finally have them! I thought I was just going to get the Cruella neutrals but I was very surprised by how beautiful the eyeshadow colors are and I ended up splurging for Evil Queen as well. The girls who worked there were going to buy the Malificent and Evil Queen. I got very lucky she called my cell after her manager finally found them or I would be SOL. I look forward to trying the tutorials. I have been collecting some pretty nice brushes so even if they aren't exactly UD I hope I can get a nice look from them. My mom wants the lashes and I don't typically wear black liner, but I can't wait to play with the shadow colors.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

I just got back from a trip to 2 Walgreens!   They only had 6 palettes and none had sold in one store and another was just putting them out.

At the one store with the palettes out, the sales lady actually slipped her finger under the cover and we checked the brushes.  They were perfect.  I would advise you asking your Walgreens rep to check under the plastic as well.  I ended up  buying Evil Queen and Malificent (sp).  There seems to be variation in the eyeliners and their brushes.  Likewise look for small dents in the shadows.


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2012)

I got one of each. I walked right past them at first. After I grabbed mine there was only one full set of 3 left. Unfortunately I was so busy checking the eyeshadow I didn't notice that two of my eye glues had busted. Oh well. I'd rather have busted glue than screwy eyeshadow. They're so pretty I don't want to open them



I love the care that went into the design of the packaging.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

They are not exactly flying off the shelves here.  Here is a display.  I bought the Evil Queen and Malifent and left the rest.  Nice.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

Elf's eyelash glue is always bad.  If you see the feedback at their site you will find almost all people remarking that they use other glue.

So I use Duo or Ardell on them.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There aren't lip glosses in the palette, only brushes on the liquid liners which I complained about earlier.  Only one of my two is questionable as it is thicker with some wildy bent hairs, and I was going to take a picture of it and notify e.l.f. directly.  I can post a picture here too, but I don't have them with me today to take a picture.


 Ahhh. I saw an inside of the kit but surprisingly there hasn't been any swatches yet of these palettes. The one item that looked like a lipgloss is that the liner?


----------



## tweakabell (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh I know, I was more upset that it was busted I don't use it.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

I am removing the eye liner from my palettes.  Just to be on the safe side.  I love the palette other than the horrible eyeliner fiasco.  And I still have no idea as to why the store closest to my house had 2 boxes.   It is also where I had the defective liners.  Today in a close city the lady actually slid her hand under the plastic and we both saw they were in great condition.  

All I have to say now is that I got all 3 in great condition so I am happy.  The palettes are really, really cute!  I just can not believe that they are not flying off the shelves.  I am embarrassed because I told the lady w/the 18 palettes that the remaining 9 would fly off the shelves within a few hours.  They didn't.  None had been sold.

Just watch out for defective brushes and tiny dents in the shadow.  I have have had Urban Decay BOS with those dents so they really don't bother me.

Happy Hunting  It is worth the trouble if you are careful! and inspect the liners!


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 19, 2012)

so it seems every store that sisnt already have them got them today!!!


----------



## Baberanza (Sep 19, 2012)

I was able to find them =) I bought Malificent (sp?) because it was the only one with a glitter eyeliner. Lol! If anybody wants me to snatch one up for them, I'd definitely do so! Just PM me.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so it seems every store that sisnt already have them got them today!!!


 That is correct!  They now seem to be arriving and put on display!  I think all stores will eventually get them!  Yeah!


----------



## jaimegirl01 (Sep 19, 2012)

Yaaay! I just got all 3! I had to talk to 2 managers, and turns out they were in a box "in the back". She went and got them for me and she said, "do you want all 9?" I would have bought them all, but had some expensive automotive work done today, so I'm poor. Anyway, I am so happy! I think the shadows are so pretty! Thanks Amber, for all of your research and for finding the store locator!


----------



## aleeeshuh (Sep 19, 2012)

i keep seeing this thread and you guys are making me want to get all three of the pallets!!

gah... do buy or not to buy?


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh. I saw an inside of the kit but surprisingly there hasn't been any swatches yet of these palettes. The one item that looked like a lipgloss is that the liner?


 
There are two similarly-shaped small tubes, one a nude color with a doe foot applicator that's the shadow primer, and one that has a thin long brush that's liquid liner.  Two sets have black liners, and the Maleficent one has what I believe is a clear based iridescent glitter liner.  I sort of wanted that liner, but I wasn't as interested in the palette colors and figured if I wanted something like that I could probably just pick up a NYX one.  the Maleficent one had the most different/dramatic eyelashes of the three with the sort of repeating triangular shape.

The two "cheek/lip colors" are in a short golf-pencil sized form.

Plus the shadows, glue, and eyelashes. 

Fairest of All's blog has good pictures of the inside where you can see the labeling of the products, and she as swatches as well.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I actually really like the liquid liners that came with all my palettes. The Maleficent glitter liner is a close dupe for an urban decay iridescent heavy metal liner and the 2 black liners are more pigmented than my usual UD perversion liquid liner. These liners are shorter to fit in the palette, but actually contain more product than my UD liquid liner as well. I expected them to go on runny and uneven being so cheap so I was pleasantly surprised. My brushes were all intact, bottles full, and I actually dropped one of the black liners on the floor and luckily it seemed tough enough to take the fall.
> 
> A lot of people I know have purchased them and had no issues either so perhaps you got a bad batch in the display you bought?


 
I actually didn't mind the liner except for the one of two that was messed up.  If I trim the stray bristles, it might still be usable, but the brush on it is a lot thicker than the other one.  I wasn't sure if that was intentional, but I doubt it.  I don't know about their staying power on me which is nearly always an issue, but that style of liner is one I find the easiest to apply and I had some fun playing with it.  Also, I didn't experience any pooling of the liquid on the applicator that my UD liner likes to do which is always a good thing.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ahhh. I saw an inside of the kit but surprisingly there hasn't been any swatches yet of these palettes. The one item that looked like a lipgloss is that the liner?


 I just put the direct link to my review with swatches in my signature if you want to check it out 







> Originally Posted by *jaimegirl01* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yaaay! I just got all 3! I had to talk to 2 managers, and turns out they were in a box "in the back". She went and got them for me and she said, "do you want all 9?" I would have bought them all, but had some expensive automotive work done today, so I'm poor. Anyway, I am so happy! I think the shadows are so pretty! Thanks Amber, for all of your research and for finding the store locator!


 Your very welcome! So glad you were able to find them 







> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> I actually didn't mind the liner except for the one of two that was messed up.  If I trim the stray bristles, it might still be usable, but the brush on it is a lot thicker than the other one.  I wasn't sure if that was intentional, but I doubt it.  I don't know about their staying power on me which is nearly always an issue, but that style of liner is one I find the easiest to apply and I had some fun playing with it.  Also, I didn't experience any pooling of the liquid on the applicator that my UD liner likes to do which is always a good thing.


 I found their staying power to be pretty decent, at least with normal wear. They did irritate my eyes slightly, but that's not uncommon for me. And yes my UD liners pool too and it drives me crazy!! They definitely aren't anything spectacular, but I'm at least glad I'll get some use out of them and they don't feel like a wasted product


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 19, 2012)

Fairest, nice swatches!


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Fairest, nice swatches!


 Thank you!!


----------



## xoxelizabeth189 (Sep 19, 2012)

They are currently sold out online. Do you know if they'll be back in stock any time soon?

I'd go to a store, but none around me are carrying elf/the palettes.


----------



## mermuse (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I found their staying power to be pretty decent, at least with normal wear. They did irritate my eyes slightly, but that's not uncommon for me. And yes my UD liners pool too and it drives me crazy!! They definitely aren't anything spectacular, but I'm at least glad I'll get some use out of them and they don't feel like a wasted product


 I just have oily lids, so pretty much zilch sticks around for too long &amp; liners especially migrate, smear, flake, and the like.  It's pretty annoying, and as a result I'm not good with liners because I never practice due to never wearing them.  My favorite is when I choose to line my waterline and end up with the liner all underneath my eyes in nice soft, dark circles.  The first liquid liner I found that I liked was the the perversion 24/7 liquid UD liner, but the pooling has ruined quite a few applications despite being very careful as the hidden drip sneaks up on you and drips down into the line you've created.  These elf ones have a much thicker brush, but I surprised myself by really liking the application.  If the wear pans out at all, I might have found a cheap liner I can comfortably play with.  That would be the biggest plus in this kit for me personally.  That, and more eyelashes to mess around with.


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xoxelizabeth189* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They are currently sold out online. Do you know if they'll be back in stock any time soon?
> 
> I'd go to a store, but none around me are carrying elf/the palettes.


 They were never sold online, Elf just made that page so people could view information and see the store locator. They are and in store only item unfortunately



> Originally Posted by *mermuse* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I just have oily lids, so pretty much zilch sticks around for too long &amp; liners especially migrate, smear, flake, and the like.  It's pretty annoying, and as a result I'm not good with liners because I never practice due to never wearing them.  My favorite is when I choose to line my waterline and end up with the liner all underneath my eyes in nice soft, dark circles.  The first liquid liner I found that I liked was the the perversion 24/7 liquid UD liner, but the pooling has ruined quite a few applications despite being very careful as the hidden drip sneaks up on you and drips down into the line you've created.  These elf ones have a much thicker brush, but I surprised myself by really liking the application.  If the wear pans out at all, I might have found a cheap liner I can comfortably play with.  That would be the biggest plus in this kit for me personally.  That, and more eyelashes to mess around with.


 I completely understand....i have normal lids, but I live in Fl where it's constantly raining or humid so my makeup always smears everywhere. I don't even attempt to put anything in my waterline anymore or it's a complete disaster haha


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Sep 19, 2012)

Know people are finding things wrong with their palettes but yall got remember that elf is cheap brand of make up. Some of their stuff is really good and some not so good.  There are really not going to be a lot of other make up brands that are going to sell a palette with 8 Eyeshadows, 2 Lip &amp; Cheek Color Pencils, 1 Eyeshadow Primer,1 Liquid Eyeliner, 1 set of False Eyelashes, 1 Lash Adhesive Glue, and 1 Built-in Mirror for $9.99. My Dark Shadows palette from NYX was 20 something dallors. And you know that urban decay is not going to have no 9.99 palette lol. I would say enjoy what you got because so far there are still a lot of people that want this palette that has gotten it. Even know my cousin found them for me, none of my walgreens have them and I want the palette I just got lucky that cousin was willing to help me find them. Two of my friends have been bugging our walgreens and the people at walgreens are telling the same thing that a lot of yell are getting or had been told. Like, we dont carry elf, its not on our list, we're not getting it, it mite come in with our christmas stuff, or stop bugging us we're not getting it. I just happy Im getting it and get to try new looks with it.


----------



## kota (Sep 20, 2012)

I found it today! I only bought the Cruella De Ville one, since it's the only one I could actually see myself wearing. I got it from the Walgreens across the street from my apartment building, where I've been checking everyday. When I came in, the makeup girl saw me and said that they had finally got it! It hadn't been put out yet, the manager brought it out for me. The box said JA cosmetics on the label. The box had 3 of each palette. I am loving the eyeshadow colors! I'm not too sure about the lip/cheek pencils, I think that they'll probably function well only for the lips.

My roommates are also super happy that I finally got it as I've been bugging them into walking across the street everyday! The makeup workers at my walgreens knows me as the girl who collects makeup, I usually teach them new things when I'm there.


----------



## thr33things (Sep 20, 2012)

Went to 3 stores yesterday and couldn't find anything. The store that's on e.l.f's website had no idea was I was talking about. The guy helping me got 2 managers to check it out too, even checking the back. I find it strange though, because at these particular stores, they only had one other e.l.f palette and that was it, so I think it's weird that it's Walgreen's exclusive when they don't even carry the extensive brand.

I'm going to keep calling the store though. I WILL get my hands on these! e.l.f is very smart here, now that I've gone to so much trouble I'll most likely buy them all!


----------



## Bernadette (Sep 20, 2012)

Hey guys, I have a Walgreens right down the street from me, I actually just bought the last Cruella and it looks like so much fun!! I can always check and see if they have the one you want and ship it to you. Just PM me if you want me to check and see if they have the one you want.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 20, 2012)

I wore the Cruella day look today. Went through the tutorial and everything, LOL. I used my own liner (Eyeko skinny in Olive) and primer (UD) and used the shadows from the palette as instructed. Very pretty. I'll bet it will look even nicer next time, as there is a learning curve with these shadows for me since they are not as pigmented as the UD. Still, I was pleased and feel I will wear it again. I look forward to trying the Evil Queen at some point too. Tried to get pictures to share but learned I am terrible at photographing makeup looks. I have a new appreciation for those of you who do that well.

edited to add: Some of the shades are more pigmented than others. The sparkly highlighter shade seemed to show up better than the others immediately.


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 21, 2012)

actually ladies, i was very surprised how well the lip and cheek stick works i wore the bright red to work and it looked awesome for quite a few hours and after work i did a couple little dots on my cheek, i blended sooooooo well its very creamy, give it a try!!!


----------



## lunadust (Sep 21, 2012)

FYI that locator list is WRONG. My walgreens was not listed and I went in there today to find a full display! They were in the make-up section with all the other special displays. I bought one for a friend but they've got 8 left. Its the one in Collingswood NJ if anyone is in the area.


----------



## tiff1002 (Sep 21, 2012)

I think one of the best things about these palettes are the tutorials.  They are helping me experiment wearing shadow different ways and I can use this knowledge for other shadow palettes like my UD ones.  All in all besides the eye liner which irritates my eyes I love these palettes.  They are so worth $10!  I am glad people can not find them in their stores!  Did anybody else see more than 9 in their stores?  As I said, one of the Walgreens here in TN had 2 boxes which was 18 boxes in all.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FYI that locator list is WRONG. My walgreens was not listed and I went in there today to find a full display! They were in the make-up section with all the other special displays. I bought one for a friend but they've got 8 left. Its the one in Collingswood NJ if anyone is in the area.


 I laughed that the locator had several Target locations listed for what is supposed to be a Walgreens exclusive.


----------



## lunadust (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *calexxia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I laughed that the locator had several Target locations listed for what is supposed to be a Walgreens exclusive.


 If you do a second search it takes you to an all elf locations search. I noticed that the list changed after my first search if I was still on the same page. Targets werent on my first search but on my second one.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *lunadust* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If you do a second search it takes you to an all elf locations search. I noticed that the list changed after my first search if I was still on the same page. Targets werent on my first search but on my second one.


 SOmeone else had run the search for me, since I was at work, but I still was amused by it.


----------



## peppersasen (Sep 21, 2012)

boooo...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

my favorite villian is Maleficent, but Cruella's colors fit my personality better. and she kicks puppies. too bad they're not available online.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## 19ten20 (Sep 21, 2012)

If anyone in the PHOENIX area wants the palettes, the Walgreens in the North Phoenix / Tramonto / Desert Hills area (I think its on the corner of 27th ave and the Carefree Highway) had them in stock and the display was full. I got the everyday Cruella set.
 

-Sarah


----------



## maimaimaired (Sep 21, 2012)

hello everyone i just went on elf website and they did sell the palettes all are out of stock elf says they will be getting more. just a lil info


----------



## Fairest of all (Sep 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maimaimaired* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hello everyone i just went on elf website and they did sell the palettes all are out of stock elf says they will be getting more. just a lil info


 They recently clarified that they were not sold online and will not be in the future, they just created that page so customers could easily find the store locator. They are an in store only item exclusively to Walgreens. It would have been awesome and a lot less headache had they sold them online though!!


----------



## calexxia (Sep 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If anyone in the PHOENIX area wants the palettes, the Walgreens in the North Phoenix / Tramonto / Desert Hills area (I think its on the corner of 27th ave and the Carefree Highway) had them in stock and the display was full. I got the everyday Cruella set.
> 
> -Sarah


 The Tempe stores have quite a few, as well. Southern/McClintock has all but Maleficent.


----------



## makeupbylonda (Sep 23, 2012)

Mann I don't think we (Vegas) are going to get them. So sad :-(


----------



## Sheila5561 (Sep 24, 2012)

Finally went into my Walgreens today and there they were! Not a single palette had been bought yet!  I got all 3 just because it took so long to find!!!!!! So excited they look awesome.


----------



## ladybritt (Sep 24, 2012)

I finally found them! Just went to Walgreens yesterday and decided to check (I was prepared to be disappointed lol) I got the Evil Queen. The little girl I pick up from school asks me "Why do you want to look like the evil queen??" hehehe...


----------



## maimaimaired (Sep 24, 2012)

thanks for the info.


----------



## maimaimaired (Sep 24, 2012)

where were they located?


----------



## calexxia (Sep 24, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *maimaimaired* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> where were they located?


 In my stores, they've been on an end cap, at the very edge of the makeup section.


----------



## Jackieblue (Sep 25, 2012)

The Evil Queen day look was a bit tougher to do. The darkest colors kept sliding right off and I had to layer it on really well to get any color. Also, next time I think I will switch the brow bone and highlighter colors and try it that way. Looked nice with the purple Eyeko skinny liner.


----------



## greenapril (Sep 25, 2012)

I found the display....empty but I found it. FAIL.


----------



## maimaimaired (Sep 25, 2012)

omg!!!!!!!!!!! i found them i bought one of each and you were right they didnt even have them on display i just so happen to ask the lady behind the counter and she stated that plp were caling about them and she didnt know they even had them until yesterday she was telling plp they didnt have them any way mk a long story short the palettes was out of sight way high on a self facing backwards. lol happy i found them. so much sure to ask the sales lady or man.lol


----------



## maimaimaired (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks i found them they wasnt even on display yet they were up high on the shelf turned backwards.lol


----------



## smashinbeauty (Sep 26, 2012)

I really want to get one of these palettes. They really look like a good deal


----------



## Hellocat4 (Sep 26, 2012)

I finally asked someone at the Walgreens by my house (after going and looking every day).  The salesperson immediately directed me to the baby area, and a display on the top shelf.  She said they didn't have room for the display so they just stuck it there.  I got the evil queen.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 26, 2012)

FWIW, I checked my local store on the ELF products store locator, and it said my store was on the list of places that should get the product, but when I went in they didn't have it. I asked the cashier and she tried to direct me to the a Rapunzel thing??? IDGI either. Mostly I was trying to see if I could get a hold of the $25 Beauty.com Scrangie talked about. I didn't think I was going to have any luck (which I didn't since it's a super super crappy Walgreens) and I figured I would check for the ELF display just in case. ): Alas to both.


----------



## calexxia (Sep 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> FWIW, I checked my local store on the ELF products store locator, and it said my store was on the list of places that should get the product, but when I went in they didn't have it. I asked the cashier and she tried to direct me to the a Rapunzel thing??? IDGI either. Mostly I was trying to see if I could get a hold of the $25 Beauty.com Scrangie talked about. I didn't think I was going to have any luck (which I didn't since it's a super super crappy Walgreens) and I figured I would check for the ELF display just in case. ): Alas to both.


 The beauty.com thing supposedly was only in the Chicago area when it launched. They may have changed that, though.


----------



## GUYSTHINKIMHOT (Sep 27, 2012)

I have 1 of each if anyone wants to buy


----------



## thr33things (Sep 27, 2012)

Finally found them! They only had one Cruella left. The manager is seeing if they can get anymore and is going to call me. But I'm just glad I got _one._


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 28, 2012)

I gave up looking two weeks ago and today I saw them while I was hunting for something else. Go figure.


----------



## Scooby Dynamite (Sep 29, 2012)

I picked up all three....might wait a while and ebay them lol


----------



## Hellocat4 (Sep 29, 2012)

I went ahead and purchased the malificent set as well, since I'm the only one purchasing them at my Walgreens, and I happened to be there.  I may give one of these sets a whirl this weekend.


----------



## 19ten20 (Sep 29, 2012)

I have a question for you girls. I bought the Cruella palette and I love the lighter shade lip pencil. It's like the perfect corpse lips / nude shade for me. Does anyone know a good dupe of this color? I would prefer lipstick or lip pencil, but any formulation would be great. I do not mind purchasing high or low end products. Thanks!

-Sarah


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 30, 2012)

Lame...still have not seen this nearby me! When I finally get a day off work and free, I'm doing another phone call hunt about these!


----------



## Angelalh (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *19ten20* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have a question for you girls. I bought the Cruella palette and I love the lighter shade lip pencil. It's like the perfect corpse lips / nude shade for me. Does anyone know a good dupe of this color? I would prefer lipstick or lip pencil, but any formulation would be great. I do not mind purchasing high or low end products. Thanks!
> 
> -Sarah


try the elf studio matte lip color in natural... i have it in nearly nude and its a very very nude color... natural looks a bit more pink!!!

and i love layering my matte lip color in nearly nude with the studio conditioning lip balm in nice and natural perfect kardashian nude lip

try the peaceful pink in the conditioning lip balm!


----------



## 19ten20 (Sep 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Angelalh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> try the elf studio matte lip color in natural... i have it in nearly nude and its a very very nude color... natural looks a bit more pink!!!
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Jackieblue (Oct 1, 2012)

Now that I have been using these eyeshadow palettes for a while, I wanted to say that if you haven't bought them already, I do not recommend them. Perhaps I am spoiled but to me these are just kind of chalky and tough to get on and blend the way I'd prefer. I do like the colors, but I at least wish I had only tried one because I could have taken that $10 from the second palette and purchased something on sale by UD or Stila or something more pigmented and nice. JMO. If I hadn't tried my evil queen day look one time I would trade the palette away. I will keep trying with the Cruella (I do like the colors)  but when I switch back to a UD palette it is just so much easier, nicer, more pigmented, less "slidey," etc. I have eyeshadow palettes from Avon that are much better than this. I use the same brushes and I am a fiend about cleaning them so I can't blame the tools. I have not tried the eyeliner or primer (I don't wear black liner and I use UD primer) and I am not that interested in the pencils so perhaps I will just trade those. I might have tried them but now I doubt it. If you use E.L.F. regularly and like it then the palette is a great deal. This is the second thing I have purchased by them (the first was an eyeliner) and I don't see myself buying E.L.F. in the future.

Just wanted to share my opinion. They look beautiful but work just ok for me. Definitely do NOT go out of your way for these, and especially don't pay any inflated reseller price.


----------



## Laura Marie (Oct 2, 2012)

Finally found all of these at  my local Walgreens... disappointed =/ looked at them for awhile and ended up not buying any. None had been purchased by the way.


----------



## Cheerbear841 (Oct 3, 2012)

I got all 3 of them in the mail yesterday and I dont know what people are seeing whats wrong with them I love all three.


----------



## Amarah (Oct 3, 2012)

I found a way to get all 3! Thanks to the wonderful Bernadette on this site that went out of her way and sent me all of them plus some wet n wild ones!! I love them! I mean for that price I could have bought a pair of eyelashes here in Australia  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> So I'm thrilled to have them!!!


----------



## Amarah (Oct 3, 2012)

This was the look I came up with using only the night eye shadows from the Cruella palette, the black liquid liner, eyelashes, plus I smudged the red pencil on my lips and used clear gloss...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Elara (Oct 3, 2012)

Wow!! What a beautiful look!  I will have to try to do something similar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This was the look I came up with using only the night eye shadows from the Cruella palette, the black liquid liner, eyelashes, plus I smudged the red pencil on my lips and used clear gloss...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Amarah (Oct 3, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Elara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Wow!! What a beautiful look!  I will have to try to do something similar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Thank you!  It was really easy to do using that palette  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angiepang1e (Oct 3, 2012)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Amarah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

This was the look I came up with using only the night eye shadows from the Cruella palette, the black liquid liner, eyelashes, plus I smudged the red pencil on my lips and used clear gloss...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />






LOVE how this looks!! really beautiful! thanks for sharing!


----------



## maimaimaired (Oct 3, 2012)

very nice.


----------



## BuffaloBeautyQT (Oct 7, 2012)

I finally found them!  I drove around to four stores on the weekend back in September they were supposed to be released, but no one had them.  I was irritated and gave up, figuring I wasted enough of my time.  Today I happened to be near a Walgreens and thought I'd run in and check and there they were!  I got all three palettes.  There was still one of each left, so hopefully someone else will get lucky, too!  So for anyone who still wanted them, there's a chance they could still be available in your town....


----------



## sweetiegirlll (Oct 8, 2012)

My husband and I made an unexpected trip to Michigan to visit our families and I found the palettes at the second Walgreens that I looked, which seemed like a miracle!  Thank you so much for your offer to get them for me, MissLindaJean, in response to my earlier question on getting me the palettes and sending them to me, looks like I won't be needing that.  I hope that you find them for yourself!  I had such a fun time looking at all of the new stuff at Walgreens, they have great facepainting kits for me to do my facepainting for friends' kids parties and really neat new Sally Hansen Salon Effects Polish Strips.  So far I've been doing a lot of looking but not much buying.  I've gotten spoiled getting stuff online with great discounts and coupon codes, retail seems so high!  Not on the E.L.F. stuff, of course, they're always really reasonable, but a little of this and a little of that really adds up!  It's so much fun shopping for makeup and beauty items.  I could spend hours looking at all the stuff.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

> My husband and I made an unexpected trip to Michigan to visit our families and I found the palettes at the second Walgreens that I looked, which seemed like a miracle! Â Thank you so much for your offer to get them for me, MissLindaJean, in response to my earlier question on getting me the palettes and sending them to me, looks like I won't be needing that. Â I hope that you find them for yourself! Â I had such a fun time looking at all of the new stuff at Walgreens, they have great facepainting kits for me to do my facepainting for friends' kids parties and really neat new Sally Hansen Salon Effects Polish Strips. Â So far I've been doing a lot of looking but not much buying. Â I've gotten spoiled getting stuff online with great discounts and coupon codes, retail seems so high! Â Not on the E.L.F. stuff, of course, they're always really reasonable, but a little of this and a little of that really adds up! Â It's so much fun shopping for makeup and beauty items. Â I could spend hours looking at all the stuff.


 Yay for you! I've had no luck, but that may change! I just called around again! and one of my local Walgreen's says they have some that just came in. FINALLY!! I've already asked they pull at least three of them, one each, and I'm about to leave in the hour and pick them up.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Oct 8, 2012)

I won one of the palettes in a blog giveaway, although I don't know which one.  There is also the possibility that I got the Evil Queen press on nails, since that was one of the giveaways as well.  I'm hoping for a palette though.


----------



## lilgreengoblin (Oct 8, 2012)

I got the Evil Queen! I am pretty happy with it. It's what you would expect for $10 actually better. You do have to apply it with kind of a heavy hand though.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Oct 8, 2012)

Got them..all 3! After close to a month of searching! The display was put up high above all the hair items . If anyone isn't able to find any, I'll be happy to return to the store and get one for you.


----------



## Courtneyk2012 (Oct 9, 2012)

I just found these online for the girls who can't find them at walgreens. Hope this helps  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

http://www.eyeslipsface.com/collections/sets-and-palettes/sets-and-kits/disney_villainous_villains_makeup_book_limited_edition


----------



## Me0wme0w1018 (Oct 9, 2012)

ATTENTION: There is still hope if you haven't found any of these pallets!!!!!!!!!!!!! At my local Walgreens they JUST put up the display today, I went in to Walgreens today to buy a nail file and found them!!!!! i ended up buying all three ( evil queen, cruella, maleficent) They are really amazing quality if you use a primer, I would have payed way more than $10 each for these. Don't lose hope you still might find them, good luck  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

